# Nother new jock on the block



## gizzard (Jan 12, 2007)

I have most of the tools I need, most of the wood I need, now I just need some of the skills I need to kick in.
Nice to meat y'all.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Dennis, nice to meet you. You will find a lot of knowledgeable and very nice people here. Welcome to LumberJocks.

The skills will "kick in", but only if you practice, practice, practice. Oh, and don't worry about so called "mistakes". They aren't mistakes - just learning opportunities. I once saw somewhere a series of woodworking articles called, "I learned something from that!" I thought it such a great concept that I keep a personal record of my LO's (Learning Opportunities). I keep a notebook in my shop and in the back of the book, listed by date, are the details of my LO's that have helped me become a better woodworker.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Shop, grab a coffee cup (hopefully the one that isn't full of sawdust) pull up a bench and take a load off


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Don - Sounds like you could turn your book of LO's into a BO!

(b as is book!)

Welcome aboard Dennis! We're all learning from each other here - so long as we can manage to pull ourselves away from the computer. Not easy when the shop is so cold this a.m.


----------



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome Dennis!
Tuck in,
Phil


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome Dennis.
*The guy with the most mistakes, has the Warmest shop!!!*


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

thats a good one Dick


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Well Dennis I'm hoping to see some more rustic projects…hint hint…welcome aboard!


----------



## Mopardude (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Welcome Dennis. Lets make sawdust, or in your case lets make shavings.


----------

